# schlagschatten entfernen



## edi_2k (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo.
ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand den schlagschatten in diesem bild entfernen könnte. mit dem unruhigen hintergrund schaffe ich es leider nicht.
bzw. ne kurze anleitung, wir ihr soetwas macht wäre auch schön.

danke
gruß
edi


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Januar 2008)

Versuche es doch bitte einfach mal mit dem Stempelwerkzeug und berichte weiter.


Alex


----------



## ink (12. Januar 2008)

Moin
Also mit der Eröffnung und Missachtung der Netiquette wird das nichts 
Probiers mal mit dem Spot-Healing-Brush-Tool oder dem Healing-Brush-Tool.
Ansonsten solltest du die Frage in der Jobbörse stellen. 

Peez


----------



## Remme (12. Januar 2008)

Moin, also ich hab es mal ganz einfach versucht und bin mit dem Resultat einigermaßen zufrieden.

1. Den Schlagschatten makieren und aus dem Bild löschen.
2. Einen Teil des darunterliegenden Bildes kopieren und als neue Ebene einfügen und die unter das Bild legen und an die freie Zellen ziehen
3. die beiden eben verbinden (STRG+E)
4. die unschönen Ränder mit dem Bereich-Reparatur werkzeug ausbessern

So sieht s bei mir aus, wie immer: Um so genauer amn arbeitet desto besser wird das Resultat. Also nimm dir meine Schludrigkeit nicht als Vorbild

lg


----------

